# Shop Pictures



## dpak

At the risk of self-incrimination and perhaps massive amounts of ridicule, I post this picture in the hopes that people more organized than I will post pictures of their shops so I can get organization ideas. In my slight defense, we're in the middle of build for Cinderella. I'm planning on making a mitre saw table and revamping our lumber storage, but I would love to see your shops.


----------



## Skervald

It's going to take me a while to get over the fact that you have windows.


----------



## TheaterEd

We've all been there. Here is my Shop and storage solutions. We are mid-build for Legally Blonde at the moment.

Shop from entrance

From opposite side

Board storage >8'

Board storage <7'11"

Sheet goods storage


----------



## kicknargel




----------



## josh88

Forgot to walk through and take pictures today after work but I'll try to get some next week. Its a big space. For now, here's the floor of our main paint shop. Not pictured is the 2 spray booths, actual paint storage and our finishing department


----------



## josh88

and continuing, here's the rest of the tour around most of the shop.
Our Mill: Behind this is our finishing shop


Main work areas and our cabinet makers:


Our main deck:


The metal shop:


More work space: (theres another couple hundred feet of this behind me and then our graphics shop, and an identical storage area adjacent.


Not pictured, our laminating area, some spray booths, the rest of the paint shop, lighting, water jet, and some CNC routers


----------



## Kristi




----------



## Kristi

OUr baby theater, not even born yet! July turnover!


----------



## Kristi

We have yet to install the air and power drops, shelving and sinks. the upper area far off there, I made them put in railings and a staircase for added storage. and they thought it was going to be empty space... PS this is THE ONLY space we have for set construction, props build, set storage, prop storage, and Oh yeah, we're sharing with a woodshop class and their supplies and tools. It's gonna be a bumpy ride!!


----------



## JonCarter

My God! You people have all died & gone to heaven & don't know it. We built operettas in this--one a week for 8 weeks. Ah, summer stock!


----------



## RickR

@JonCarter 
Your links didn't link!


----------



## JonCarter

RickR said:


> @JonCarter
> Your links didn't link!



Sorry, fixed now. (One of these days I'll get the hang of these 'computer' things!)


----------



## RonHebbard

JonCarter said:


> Sorry, fixed now. *(One of these days I'll get the hang of these 'computer' things!)*


@JonCarter Mine still has a crank on its side. If I ever graduate to one without a crank I'll be in even bigger trouble.
*Toodleoo!*
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Joshua Warner

JonCarter said:


> My God! You people have all died & gone to heaven & don't know it. We built operettas in this--one a week for 8 weeks. Ah, summer stock!
> View attachment 14927
> View attachment 14928
> View attachment 14929
> View attachment 14930


That looks an awful lot like College Light Opera Company at the Highfield Theatre... ???


----------



## JonCarter

Yes. I was there in '60-61-62 when it was the Oberlin College G&S Players. How about you?


----------



## Joshua Warner

JonCarter said:


> Yes. I was there in '60-61-62 when it was the Oberlin College G&S Players. How about you?


I've been there the last two summers as Scenic Designer/TD!


----------



## JonCarter

Joshua Warner said:


> I've been there the last two summers as Scenic Designer/TD!


I worked as TD & LD. Most of our design was done by our director, Bob Gibson. I have a lot of his sketches which were all there was to build from. Fun. What is the lighting setup now? I had "fun" with the board back then--see "Stops" above. I assume by now it would have been replaced w/something electronic.


----------



## dpak

Time for an after picture. After our production of Cinderella last year, I figured we should invest in new tools and storage for the scene shop. I doubt the shop will ever be this clean again.


----------



## DannyDepac

WAITTTT until I take a picture of our HS stage tomorrow and tell you all about the fact that, that IS my shop! And everyday I have to pack up because band class uses the stage.


----------



## Jackalope




----------



## Marty Lynch

This might be a good thread to ask: 

Given the time affluence I now have, I keep looking at my shop table. I think it's just like yours; it was here when I arrived, works fine, yet could stand to be replaced if I ever find the time. Well, now I have the time. Does anyone have shop table solutions/suggestions? I should mention that I'm especially looking at building one that rolls.


----------



## DrewE

Searching YouTube will bring up more ideas than you'll likely have time to sort through. Here's one example that looks pretty good to me (though I am not so much of a fan of MDF myself--I might use plywood instead):


One thing that I've made some attempt to do in my modest basement home shop is to have as many tools and surfaces at the same height off the floor as possible. It's nice, if practical, to be able to move a roller stand from the table saw to the router table to whatever without having to adjust it's height, or at least only need slight tweaks.


----------

